# Springs or Coilovers ?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm lookin to lower my car but not sure what to buy
if lowering with coilovers is there anthing els i need to buy to make them work ? or do they just go right on my factory struts ?
same as the springs do i need any thing other then springs ? 
and how much should i expect to spend ?
Thanx for yor help .


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

it all depends in ur driving style. and also ur checkbook. i myself will not be autocrossing anytime soom but i did want to help out in the handling dept. i got a set of lowering springs and decided on gong with oem struts seeing as though i got a great deal on a set of ebay for about 100 bucks shipped. oem struts are not the way to got new or not if u plan on lowering ur car. sentras of all years are cursed with a bottoming out issue due to the stock struts. there are shortened struts out there for but they are not cheap. most people shop around either with ground control struts or the traditional kyb agxs since they are adjustable. not in height ,but ride quality. ........im babbling, too much beer...


----------

